# Where to hunt Coyotes?



## MallardFlew

im new to coyote hunting, only been once, just wanted to know if anyone would be willing to point me in a good direction as far as where to go.:mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

West is good. If that don't work north is second best.


----------



## Loke

On the outskirts of Draper. Especially around South Mountain Golf Course. Pomeranians work really well for bait.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Bullfrog....they are everywhere!


----------



## MallardFlew

I was hoping for something a little more specific.... but thanks for the replies


----------



## Bax*

I am no pro but the one thing I have learned is to go where you dont expect them if you are hunting in a fairly busy area like the West Desert. 

Seems like they pop up in really random places in my experience.


----------



## Bax*

Oh and take a hike. Dont just park and walk 100 yards to make a stand. Take a good walk away from the truck.


----------



## Bax*

There is a predator hunting seminar in Midvale tonight at Sportsmans Warehouse that you may find beneficial if you can make it. I think it is from 6:00-8:00PM


----------



## cornerfinder

East is also a great choice


----------



## Kwalk3

Coyotes are literally anywhere you could think of. I've seen them from the treestand to the duck blind, just this year. Had 3 within bow range in 1 night, but couldn't knock an arrow in time. Traditional wisdom says go out to the west desert. However, all of the mountains hold lots of dogs and they don't get hunted and called nearly as often as the West Desert coyotes. My two cents. If you are looking for true specifics, I do not think you will find them here. Most guys that hunt coyotes a lot have their spots that they've figured out with a lot of time and money and don't want to overcrowd them. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## longbow

You and a buddy should go out into the west desert one night and stop every so often and howl. Once you get a howl, stop howling and move on. Mark the spots on a map/gps where you heard the howls and come back in the daylight. Your approach and your setup is very, very important. I've called in coyotes to the cadence of Yankee Doodle Dandy through my call just to prove a point. Don't worry about being a perfect caller,(just yet).
I wish I knew where you're from or how far you're willing to travel. Maybe I could recommend some spots that I can't hunt anymore. (Alaska's kinda far away)

P.S. Look for stands of pinion/juniper. For some reason I've had great luck in the trees.


----------



## reb8600

MallardFlew said:


> I was hoping for something a little more specific.... but thanks for the replies


The amount of time and money that me and others have spent finding our spots, do you think we are just going to give hem up?


----------



## phorisc

so heres the thing...if you want to be successful do as most have said...scout scout scout...the easiest fox(similar to calling in a coyote) I ever called in was cause I set up just a little away from its den and called. Find the den, or find where they patrol but being near the den gives you a much better shot imo.
But as most have said youll find a good amount of coyotes in the mountains. or east in the desert. When the snow falls youll start seeing a lot more sign...


----------



## PBH

MallardFlew said:


> I was hoping for something a little more specific.... but thanks for the replies


Bullfrog was a very specific recommendation. And, it's a good one.

I would also recommend Two Mile canyon, east from Mt Holmes. heck, really anywhere up in that general area can be good for coyotes.


----------



## DallanC

Loke said:


> On the outskirts of Draper. Especially around South Mountain Golf Course. Pomeranians work really well for bait.


Alot of truth to that. Up on suncrest where the little pond thing is, I see Coyotes there several times a week. Cant hunt there but someone could set a few traps off the backside out of view and do quite well.

-DallanC


----------



## phorisc

I heard some up mill d kinda near dog lake off of big cottonwood canyon. you gotta hike 2-3 miles but ya...2 coyotes barking up a storm...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Coyotes are all over in the mountains. Howl about anywhere at night while deer or elk hunting and you will get a response. Most coyote hunters like the longer shots and seeing them come in though. Great for shooting but I personally think that you can do more killing now in the east than you can the west desert.


----------



## Jedidiah

phorisc said:


> I heard some up mill d kinda near dog lake off of big cottonwood canyon. you gotta hike 2-3 miles but ya...2 coyotes barking up a storm...


You can't shoot up Big Cottonwood due to the shooting closure south of I-80 and east of I-15. Even if you could, you'd end up having a dozen hikers show up every time you call a dog so they can take a picture for Instagram.

This might piss off some oldtimers here but oh well:

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=9762

:mrgreen:

Edit: Take all advice with a grain of salt, especially about legality regarding the locations you're hunting and the methods you're using. Not to be unappreciative or anything, but I've gotten bad advice about how and where to hunt and fish since I started back into this stuff and I'm pretty sure I could have gotten some serious penalties by now if I wasn't checking it out before heading out.


----------



## Groganite

you could always try ensign peak, just use the wounded puppy call, lots of people have lost their pets up there due to yotes//dog//


----------



## reb8600

Jedidiah said:


> This might piss off some oldtimers here but oh well:
> 
> http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=9762
> .


Wow ! That post is 12 years old. I have been over there since 2004 and had not seen that one.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Jedidiah said:


> You can't shoot up Big Cottonwood due to the shooting closure south of I-80 and east of I-15. Even if you could, you'd end up having a dozen hikers show up every time you call a dog so they can take a picture for Instagram.
> 
> This might piss off some oldtimers here but oh well:
> 
> http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=9762
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Edit: Take all advice with a grain of salt, especially about legality regarding the locations you're hunting and the methods you're using. Not to be unappreciative or anything, but I've gotten bad advice about how and where to hunt and fish since I started back into this stuff and I'm pretty sure I could have gotten some serious penalties by now if I wasn't checking it out before heading out.


Actually that restriction is for deer hunting. I know several people that kill cow elk, moose and goats with rifles.
You will probably get a few calls on you though so you better know the distance you have to be away from man made structures.


----------



## phorisc

Jedidiah said:


> You can't shoot up Big Cottonwood due to the shooting closure south of I-80 and east of I-15. Even if you could, you'd end up having a dozen hikers show up every time you call a dog so they can take a picture for Instagram.
> 
> This might piss off some oldtimers here but oh well:
> 
> http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=9762
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Edit: Take all advice with a grain of salt, especially about legality regarding the locations you're hunting and the methods you're using. Not to be unappreciative or anything, but I've gotten bad advice about how and where to hunt and fish since I started back into this stuff and I'm pretty sure I could have gotten some serious penalties by now if I wasn't checking it out before heading out.


ahh thats good to know...so you would have to do some archery coyote hunting


----------



## Jedidiah

reb8600 said:


> Wow ! That post is 12 years old. I have been over there since 2004 and had not seen that one.


Yeah, he talks about the Eagle Mountain area before it had houses on it. The tips at the start are spot on though and most of the spots are still good.


----------



## swbuckmaster

phorisc said:


> ahh thats good to know...so you would have to do some archery coyote hunting


Ah did you not read my post. he's incorrect


----------



## ridgetop

swbuckmaster said:


> Ah did you not read my post. he's incorrect


I killed a huge yote up there by Mill D a few years ago with my shotgun.


----------



## AKfisher

longbow said:


> You and a buddy should go out into the west desert one night and stop every so often and howl. Once you get a howl, stop howling and move on. Mark the spots on a map/gps where you heard the howls and come back in the daylight. Your approach and your setup is very, very important. I've called in coyotes to the cadence of Yankee Doodle Dandy through my call just to prove a point. Don't worry about being a perfect caller,(just yet).
> I wish I knew where you're from or how far you're willing to travel. Maybe I could recommend some spots that I can't hunt anymore. (Alaska's kinda far away)
> 
> P.S. Look for stands of pinion/juniper. For some reason I've had great luck in the trees.


You got some recommendations for AK yotes? I’m new and will take what advice I can get.


----------

